# Some updates and a couple pics....



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

I realized I havent posted any pics of the car since I got it 6 months ago.

Since then I have put on new headlights, euro rear plate tub, new tint, tires, fog lights, 15mm spacers all around, H&R coil overs, and EBC rotors & pads. Also did a couple minor things to the interior.
Here's some quick point and shoot shots.....


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Some updates and a couple pics.... (gticruiser)*

looking good!! well done !!
any before pic ? or of the interior?


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Some updates and a couple pics.... (Torsten)*

I dont have any before pics. I will shoot some of the interior tonight as I am working on a project for the trunk as we speak.


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments. I did this this morning. I did my best to find a color that matched the wood on the dash.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (EK20)*

nice idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but the color of the dashs wood is a lil darker, but its nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_nice idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but the color of the dashs wood is a lil darker, but its nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The color match is near perfect. I dont know why it come out like that in the pics.


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (gticruiser)*

sweet, i dig it. i really love the color.


----------

